# Grundlegende Anforderungen an Standardbauteile



## safety_PL (6 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,  

ich wollte mich mal absichern ob ich das richtig verstanden habe. Ich kann ja auch Standardbauteile (nicht zertifizierte Komponenten?) für eine Sicherheitsfunktion verwenden, diese Bauteile müssen aber trotzdem die grundlegenden/bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien nach ISO 13849 erfüllen. -> Ergo wenn diese Prinzipien nicht eingehalten werden kann ich sie nicht verwenden

Gibt es noch andere Anforderungen an Standardbauteile nach IEC 61508 bzw. 62061 damit ich sie für eine Sicherheitsbetrachtung verwenden könnte oder sind die Einhaltung der Prinzipien ausreichend? Die restlichen Anforderungen der Normen sind dann ja eher Sache der Systemauslegung bezgl. Redundanz für die Sicherheitsfunktion, außer für Kategorie 1 mit bewährten Bauteilen aber die lasse ich hier mal außen vor.

In 13849-2 Anhang E wird eine Beispiel-Schaltung mit Sensoren aufgeführt. Hier haben die Druckschalter/-sensoren die Sicherheitsprinzipien nicht zu erfüllen da sie keine Sicherheitsfunktion ausüben. Ist es für die Sensorik zum sicherstellen des DC dann egal welche Bauteile ich nehme solange sie nicht in einem Kategorie 2 System eingebaut sind?

Danke für die Klärung.


----------



## hans_a1977 (10 Mai 2019)

du kennst sistema? (kommt bissle auf die komponenten drauf an, aber da steht schon viel drin)
ansonsten ja, kannst du komponenten nehmen, die nicht zertifiziert sind, könntest aber einbussen im pl haben....
bei sew z.b. der as7w geber. splittest du den sin/cos anteil und den ssi-anteil auf, so bekommst du für den ssi-anteil keinen pl angerechnet (nicht zertifiziert) 
max. pl d möglich.  (notfalls immer mal den hersteller fragen, was der liefern kann.. und damit absichern!)


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2019)

Naja Standardelemente ist immer so eine Art Grauszone.
Neben den "bewährten Prinzipien" gibt es auch noch die Diversität.
Also z.B. Sensoren von 2 Herstellern und / oder unterschiedliche Messprinzipien (PT100, Thermoelement).

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (13 Mai 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja Standardelemente ist immer so eine Art Grauszone.
> Neben den "bewährten Prinzipien" gibt es auch noch die Diversität.
> Also z.B. Sensoren von 2 Herstellern und / oder unterschiedliche Messprinzipien (PT100, Thermoelement).
> 
> ...


wenn man Sistema zur Bewertung nimmt, dann ist die Diversität kein muss. Sie bringt nur weitere Punkte beim Bewerten von CCF


----------

